# Mail ohne Mailserver



## master bratack (18. Februar 2011)

Hey!
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich will eine Mail versenden, leider läuft auf dem Server kein Mailserver. Geht das trozdem irgendwie?
MFG Bratack


----------



## angelkathy (18. Februar 2011)

Ja, ich nutze dafür den phpmailer. Sehr einfach zu verwenden!

Funktioniert auch auf einem lokalen Webserver wie xampp.


----------



## master bratack (18. Februar 2011)

Hm. ICh habs ausprobiert. Passiert aber nix. Hab das Beispiel nen bischen abgewandelt. Jedenfalls kommt keine Nachricht an. HAb nen Hotmail Konto, vllt verträgt sich das nicht


----------



## iBirne (18. Februar 2011)

Mhm ... Weiß nicht genau aber normalerweise msste das mit einem SMTP-Server funktionieren. Habe das aber noch nie gemacht. Einfach mal bei deiner Suchmaschine des Vertrauens suchen.


----------



## Ch (19. Februar 2011)

master bratack hat gesagt.:


> Hm. ICh habs ausprobiert. Passiert aber nix. Hab das Beispiel nen bischen abgewandelt. Jedenfalls kommt keine Nachricht an. HAb nen Hotmail Konto, vllt verträgt sich das nicht


 
Hallo,

das liegt daran, daß der PHPMailer Sendmail verwendet und du XAMPP lokal installiert hast. Folgendes Problem tritt dabei auf, dein Mailrelay wird nicht als vertrauenswürdig eingestuft. Je nachdem wie der empfangene Mailserver konfiguriert ist, lehnt er die Mail ab oder verschiebt sie in den Spamordner.

Abhilfe schafft ein Smarthost für Sendmail einzurichten. Das kann je nach deiner Sendmail Konfiguration unterschiedlich sein. Möchtest du das ich dir helfe dabei, bräuchte ich schon genauere Angaben deiner XAMPP Installation.

Beste Grüße


----------



## master bratack (19. Februar 2011)

Ähm ich hab kein XAMPP Drauf. Ich bin glücklicher Linux User 
Sendmail ist auf meim PC Installiert, blos nicht auf dem Server wo ichs hosten will


----------



## Ch (19. Februar 2011)

master bratack hat gesagt.:


> Ähm ich hab kein XAMPP Drauf. Ich bin glücklicher Linux User
> Sendmail ist auf meim PC Installiert, blos nicht auf dem Server wo ichs hosten will


 
Na dann erkläre mal genauer, wo geht es es nicht, was kommen für Fehler. Bei Linux Einsatz hilft die mail.info


----------



## master bratack (19. Februar 2011)

Kommt kein Fehler. Liegt vllt auch draan das OpenSUSE die Meldungen in der ini wohl immer auf off setzt


----------



## Ch (19. Februar 2011)

master bratack hat gesagt.:


> Kommt kein Fehler. Liegt vllt auch draan das OpenSUSE die Meldungen in der ini wohl immer auf off setzt


 
Ich blick gerade nicht so richtig durch....  wir reden jetzt von lokal oder deinen echten Webserver? Leider habe ich keine Glaskugel...


----------



## master bratack (19. Februar 2011)

Auf meinem eigenen PC. Habs grad geändert & krieg auch keine fehlermeldung, kommt aber auch nix an


----------



## Ch (19. Februar 2011)

Gut dann erkläre mal was du gemacht hast und was läuft denn jetzt auf deinen PC?


----------



## master bratack (20. Februar 2011)

AUf meim PC läuft OpenSUSE 11.3, Apache mit Php 5. irgendwas, mod_python, mod_perl.  Auf dem Sevrer ist Kein Mailserver, nur nen Apache & PHP


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. Februar 2011)

Hi,

die Antwort auf deine Frage steht schon etwas weiter oben im Thread.
Dein sendmail weiß nicht, was es mit dieser Mail anfangen soll. Normalerweise übergibt dein sendmail (MTA - Mail Transfer Agent) die EMail deinem lokalen Mailserver und dieser kümmert sich dann darum, dass diese entweder lokal zugestellt oder an einen anderen Server weitergeleitet wird.

Ohne Mailserver kann man somit keine Mail verschicken. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, dir selbst was zusammen zubauen, dass den Mailserver der Empfänger-Adresse ermittelt, sich mit diesem auf Port 25 verbindet und die Mail dann dort direkt abliefert. Problematisch wirds allerdings, wenn der andere Mailserver dann dir nachträglich eine Fehlermeldung zustellen will (der Absender heißt dann MailerDaemon, evtl hast das schon öfters gesehen).

Mein Tip: Richte dir nen simplen postfix als smarthost ein und trage die Daten deines EMail-Anbieters (googlemail, web.de, oder anderes) in der Konfiguration ein. Zum Beispiel hier eine Anleitung für googlemail: klick.

Gruß
BK


----------



## master bratack (21. Februar 2011)

Okay danke. Kann geschloßen werden


----------



## Ch (21. Februar 2011)

master bratack hat gesagt.:


> AUf meim PC läuft OpenSUSE 11.3, Apache mit Php 5. irgendwas, mod_python, mod_perl.  Auf dem Sevrer ist Kein Mailserver, nur nen Apache & PHP


 
Hallo,

konnte mich heute erst melden. Du brauchst auf alle Fälle einen Smarthost über den du die Mails verschickst. Sonst wäre es ziemlich einfach millionen von Spam Mails zu verschicken. Wenn es sich bei den Server um einen echten Webserver handelt, dann läuft auch sowas wie Sendmail oder Postfix. Also überprüfe das mal.

Hast du denn schonmal versucht auf Konsole eine Mail zu verschicken?


----------



## master bratack (21. Februar 2011)

Jep mit mail und sendEmail
So, hab bescheid bekom das doch nen Mailserver drauf läuft. das heißt mail() wird sicher gehen


----------



## Ch (21. Februar 2011)

master bratack hat gesagt.:


> Jep mit mail und sendEmail
> So, hab bescheid bekom das doch nen Mailserver drauf läuft. das heißt mail() wird sicher gehen


 
Ja und?  Was läuft denn nun?


----------

